# 93 Sentra XE to Skyline R32/33



## Geckoboy (Dec 12, 2003)

as the topic says...
i have a 93 sentra XE that i am tring to make a skyline out of...
any help will be greatly appreciated
and i have a question for anyone who may know
will the skyline r32 taillights fit closly to my sentras'


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

:woot woot: im first in line!
first off, this should be in cosmetics/mods section.

if you want a skyline, get a skyline. your question is really vague. you'll never have the skyline engine, of course. so im assuming you want your b-13 to look like a skyline?
please refer to this thread and it should answer some of your questions (even though its about b-14s and b-15s.

try a search as well.

btw: SKYLINE TAILS WILL NOT BE A CLOSE FIT AT ALL.


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

With all do respect, wouldn't that be the perfect definition of rice?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Geckoboy said:


> will the skyline r32 taillights fit closly to my sentras'


Oh yeah, a little duct tape and some cardboard, they'll fit right in. 

Anyway, off to the cosmetic section for this.


----------



## trinixtc (Aug 5, 2002)

i am about to do a conversion on my car.. i got some pics of other cars done. i can send it to u if u give me ur email..


----------



## Geckoboy (Dec 12, 2003)

when i said about the conversion... 
i forgot to say i only want it to look like one


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

but why? its a sentra, so leave it looking like a sentra. if you want it to look like a skyline, then buy a fuckin skyline. the amount its gonna cost to make your car look like a skyline, with probably be within reason of the actual price of a real skyline. Dont put the effort into the "show" if you arent gonna have the "go" to back it up


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i swear, every n00b that comes on this site, the first thing they post is "converting my car into a skyline" its never gonna happen, so go burn your copy of 2fast 2furious, and go buy some actual performance parts


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> i swear, every n00b that comes on this site, the first thing they post is "converting my car into a skyline" its never gonna happen, so go burn your copy of 2fast 2furious, and go buy some actual performance parts


jeeze take it easy on the dude.
the "show" is more important for some people. (hell for a lot of people, "show" is everything)
the guy was just asking some advice about adding more "show" to his car. 

no need to come down on him. a simple "its impossible" could have been enough.


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

Dang people, take it easy on the guy. if he wants all show and no go...so be it. it's his car and money. 
dude, for the fittment issue i think the r32 tails and headlights is the way to go. r32 is less rounder than r33... less problem trying to make it fit. i've seen a b13 with a 97-98 240sx headlights and it looks good. although the workmaship is kinda messed up.
make sure everything are proportioned to the size of your car. follow the lines and curves of your toy. enhance it, don't change it. i've seen a toyota tercel with a wide body kit deisgned for a bigger car and it looks like a turtle on wheels. get the picture?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Well....*

I know this might be way off. but if you widen thw fender 3" out with the wide body kit and minor work to the rear and front you could work an R32 lights onto the car. :thumbup:


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

sorry to be harsh, its just that every time i come into the cosmetics section, theres like 15 new posts from newbies asking about converting their sentras into skylines... it gets old

if only samo was here....


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> sorry to be harsh, its just that every time i come into the cosmetics section, theres like 15 new posts from newbies asking about converting their sentras into skylines... it gets old
> 
> if only samo was here....


Werd..anyway, where is the almighty?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

The skyline question _is_ becoming redundant.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Tell them to wait a few years since the next generatio skyline is coming stateside.

Seth


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

sethwas said:


> Tell them to wait a few years since the next generatio skyline is coming stateside.
> 
> Seth



Next Generation GT-R that is remember the G35 _is_ the new generation skyline


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Right,
I meant the GT-R. (duh...and if you have to tell me what the g35 really is...)

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Samo is here, and honestly, I don't mind these threads too much. A search would have been a good choice for our original thread poster, but either way, the rest of you need to chill out. Keep in mind that this is the _Cosmetic_ section, guys.


----------

